

Privacy and Startups - riffer
http://www.bitcrumb.com/blog/1

======
patio11
I'm humbled that you think my suggestions to Blippy were good ideas or that
they were adopted.

Can I ask a personal favor? The circles I swim in professionally are very
important to me: in addition to being respected friends and colleagues, they
also do things like e.g. write letters when I need somebody to convince the
Japanese immigration authorities that I'm not an undesirable pest who needs
the boot.

The professional circles I swim in are largely concentrated in Nagoya, where I
worked for the last several years. At a big company. So they'd be folks at
other big companies. In Nagoya.

It could be socially awkward if my name turned up next to negative commentary
about a big company in Nagoya.

~~~
riffer
Fixed; sorry about that

------
apurva
nice post... while I do agree with most of the content on your post...could
you elaborate a little more on the approach you guys are planning to take in
particular? Also, one thing that probably may work against startups is while
they may be really good at reacting to issues, at the same time, they are
probably more prone to them to begin with.. I'd love to hear what others from
HN have to say about this...

